# (K) on my needles and it is for me



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What is everyone else working on?
I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
Kathy


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great, Kathy! Lovely color too.. :thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern.


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

Really pretty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> What is everyone else working on?
> I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
> Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
> Kathy


Love your choice of yarn,Kathy,can't wait to see the finished product..you asked for it..so these are what I'm working on


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your sweater is looking good!!
Love the colors!!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Where are you in the ADKs? I see you are from the Hudson Valley, do you have a camp up here? I'm in Saranac Lake. Raining and raining this week....I'm finishing a Corkscrew hat today and final bind off on the Lale Lace Shawl.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

This is what I am working on presently!
A butterfly thread doily done in cotton thread!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Sweater is going to be great! I am working on my third Holbrook. But it is not going very fast.. (a lót of work!)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maureen, they are adorable. What fun you are having. :thumbup:


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Kathy: LOVE the colors in your yarn; fall is my favorite season and that looks like it is going to make a lovely sweater
Maureen: your critters are just darlin
I am currently working on a market bag, I took a class at our LYS yesterday and I will post a pic when its done- I really like this one because it has a pocket in the bottom that it folds into. It is slow going right now but as it gets bigger I know it will get quicker and I learned a REALLY cool cast on and refined a stitch technique so its all good and time well spent.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Where are you in the ADKs? I see you are from the Hudson Valley, do you have a camp up here? I'm in Saranac Lake. Raining and raining this week....I'm finishing a Corkscrew hat today and final bind off on the Lale Lace Shawl.


I have a home on Caroga Lake, Fulton County. I will be working this weekend as a vendor in Wells NY for the annual Old Homes Day. I love the parade on Saturday very quaint right on Main Street. The weather may ruin things but in the Adirondacks you never know.
You are busy with two projects. Good for you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gail, looking beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Inkie,
The shawl is looking lovely. I like the soft color. Some things seem to take a long time but worth it in the end. Keep going friend :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

This is what I am working on. I still have to do the border, and hoping to get it into the county fair.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like the sweater you are doing. Can't wait to see it on you. It's kind of like a poncho with buttons. Love it. Thanks for the post. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kathy, Can't wait to see the finished sweater on you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Nana! Should bring a ribbon for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jberg said:


> I really like the sweater you are doing. Can't wait to see it on you. It's kind of like a poncho with buttons. Love it. Thanks for the post. Happy Needling. jberg


Thanks, I am having trouble finding the right buttons. If anyone has a suggestion let me know please.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have a home on Caroga Lake, Fulton County. I will be working this weekend as a vendor in Wells NY for the annual Old Homes Day. I love the parade on Saturday very quaint right on Main Street. The weather may ruin things but in the Adirondacks you never know.
> You are busy with two projects. Good for you.


So you are at the extreme other end of the ADKs from me. We've had much less severe weather then that end of the park. Looking forward to seeing your completed sweater.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Kathy, Love the sweater.
I am knitting a capelet for a co worker of my daughter. She is undergoing stem cell transplant.
I thought this would keep her warm and snuggly during this difficult time. Making it in shades of green.
Pattern on Ravelry;http://www.ravelry.com/designers/patricia-oakley


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Love the colors!


LEE1313 said:


> Hi Kathy, Love the sweater.
> I am knitting a capelet for a co worker of my daughter. She is undergoing stem cell transplant.
> I thought this would keep her warm and snuggly during this difficult time. Making it in shades of green.
> Pattern on Ravelry;http://www.ravelry.com/designers/patricia-oakley


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Working on an all in one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Linda,
Lovely and so kind. It will be loved and bring great comfort I am sure :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

my, the all in one is very cute, nice colors.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

imalulu said:


> So you are at the extreme other end of the ADKs from me. We've had much less severe weather then that end of the park. Looking forward to seeing your completed sweater.


Yes, the storm came through about an hour ago then the sun was out briefly now cloudy again. A good day for knitting and cleaning. I washed the curtains and now will rehang them after my bite of lunch.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! I am just about down now, I have some cute heart buttons for it.


Katsch said:


> my, the all in one is very cute, nice colors.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, Kathy,
And I completed my fairy: wings and make up..


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Kathy, I'm loving your sweater - it's great with all the mingled colors.
I'm currently working on Easy As Pie Shawl with linen yarn - it's so hard to work with, has no give or stretch to it at all. Those SSK's just slow me down with this particular yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ingrid,
You are amazing she is a stunner! I love her soft look and colors just beautiful. The wings look great. What dud you use for her wings?
Kathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas,
The linen looks lovely. I love the color. I have never worked with just linen before only blends. Good to have your feedback. It is a gift or for yourself?
Kathy


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Ingrid,
> You are amazing she is a stunner! I love her soft look and colors just beautiful. The wings look great. What dud you use for her wings?
> Kathy


Used some left overs from my sisters store. She is a florist, who earlier this year shut down her shop, but still has some decoration stuff left. I browsed through her stash and she said: why don't you just take it home, use what you need and return the rest? So, I had a happy time going through 2 baskets with fun.. fun.. .fun... material..
For the fairy wings I used the material on the roll in the center of the pic. It looks like organza (a cheap version, LOL!) Made a bow, attached it to her back, and that's all.
Now she can fly around the house... For sure we'll find her at different locations.. She already said she did not like that little corner of the livingroom, she'll probably demand a more prominent place.. Quite a lady, she is!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Pocahontas,
> The linen looks lovely. I love the color. I have never worked with just linen before only blends. Good to have your feedback. It is a gift or for yourself?
> Kathy


Thanks Kathy, I usually wait until I'm completely done before I offer my knitting as a gift. Would hate to send off some of my booboos.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> What is everyone else working on?
> I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
> Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
> Kathy


Oh YUM Kathy! It will look so good on you!  Can't wait to see it finished! The color of that yarn is scrumptious 

As for me, I wish I could show what I'm currently working on, but :roll: I have developed "trigger thumb" when I so frantically was trying to meet a deadline of knitting a sweater for my sister before I traveled to see her in WA state. I am not able to work on anything at all until it gets better  . . .and you wouldn't believe the WITHDRAWALS I'm having :!: :!: :!: . . .gee, I guess I'll get some of the other less fun things done that have been calling my attention to. . .:shock:

Oh, and I just love knitting with Borroco yarns. . .very good quality, and reasonably priced!

Joy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Forgot this earlier: I'm working on Amyknits' Orvis Poncho. I'm making it for a friend with Icelandic wool she bought ages ago and gave me. I felt I should turn it into something for her. I asked before I started if she would like this and she said yes. Over the weekend I visited her and she tried it on and is excited about it. Now if I can only finish it before the snow flies. It's really going to be a warm one. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That looks cozy!


jberg said:


> Forgot this earlier: I'm working on Amyknits' Orvis Poncho. I'm making it for a friend with Icelandic wool she bought ages ago and gave me. I felt I should turn it into something for her. I asked before I started if she would like this and she said yes. Over the weekend I visited her and she tried it on and is excited about it. Now if I can only finish it before the snow flies. It's really going to be a warm one. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

You are doing a great job, and I like the colors.... :thumbup:


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, everyone's projects look terrific! I was in the middle of the edging for my Henley/Arroyo project when I suspected that there wouldn't be enough yarn. I had only recently purchased the yarn at a lovely LYS in Chicago while visiting this past spring. Well they had the dye lot so I ordered two more skeins so there would be enough for another project! I only got back to it this week and am so happy to be knitting with the Pima cotton again. I love how it feels in my hands. By the way Kathy, the berroco yarns are great......are you enjoying your knitting with it?


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Inspired by Shewolf 389, I started elephant socks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stitchintwin said:


> Oh YUM Kathy! It will look so good on you!  Can't wait to see it finished! The color of that yarn is scrumptious
> 
> As for me, I wish I could show what I'm currently working on, but :roll: I have developed "trigger thumb" when I so frantically was trying to meet a deadline of knitting a sweater for my sister before I traveled to see her in WA state. I am not able to work on anything at all until it gets better  . . .and you wouldn't believe the WITHDRAWALS I'm having :!: :!: :!: . . .gee, I guess I'll get some of the other less fun things done that have been calling my attention to. . .:shock:
> 
> ...


Thanks Joy, I am loving it.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product! The yarn is lovely.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, gosh, all of the other projects are beautiful too! You folks certainly inspire me! I'm working on a Scrappy Step Afghan and will post when completed. (It may be a while!)
:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jberg, the poncho looks great!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Reetz, the shawl looks lovely. I am enjoying the Berroco Boboli.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Loving those elephant socks Julianna.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed this post seeing all your WIP s .They are all wonderful hope to see more pictures when they are all finished .Im in the middle of my 5th large afghan and hopefully my last for a while at least want to get back to something I want to knit and not a request


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kathy love the colors. Fall colors are a fave of mine. That will be so nice when done. Waiting to see the finish. 

I'm working on a baby hat and socks also forgot the dishcloth I started.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH I NEED elephant socks .
Love elephants.
You are doing an outstanding job on the socks.


Julianna P said:


> Inspired by Shewolf 389, I started elephant socks.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I had saved the pattern for The Purple Sweater until I had the right purple yarn. I finished the eyelet detail at the shoulders and I'm almost ready to start shaping the body. The sweater will have long sleeves. How do you like my new knitting bag! My 96 year old Mom found it at a garage sale a few weeks ago. I think it's a winner!

Here's a link to the pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purple-sweater


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really enjoyed this post seeing all your WIP s .They are all wonderful hope to see more pictures when they are all finished .Im in the middle of my 5th large afghan and hopefully my last for a while at least want to get back to something I want to knit and not a request


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Busy JoRae :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Loving the purple and the bag is darling :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I had saved the pattern for The Purple Sweater until I had the right purple yarn. I finished the eyelet detail at the shoulders and I'm almost ready to start shaping the body. The sweater will have long sleeves. How do you like my new knitting bag! My 96 year old Mom found it at a garage sale a few weeks ago. I think it's a winner!
> 
> Here's a link to the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purple-sweater


Love Love LOVE that shade of purple! So far it looks so scrumptious. . . please make sure you post it when it's all finished  
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Katsch

Just finishing my stranded needle case. Going to do my first steeking very soon. Debi Tomasello pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Kathy, I love the yarn and pattern you are using for your new sweater. 
Can't wait to see the final posting. You are fast, so I'm sure it'll be soon. 
Just finished a hat for my charity auction in the fall. Posted it along with some other items. It's a little blurry, but I think you can see it.
Best wishes,
Edie... :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Hi Katsch
> 
> Just finishing my stranded needle case. Going to do my first steeking very soon. Debi Tomasello pattern.


SCAREY right? Good for you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hat Edie :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great Kathy,can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great Kathy,can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it and the colors too. Pictures when you finish it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Just finished the sleeves last night. Now the sewing begins! This is the Christmas present for my daughter. Knitting with wool in the heat wave is a killer!
Christine



Katsch said:


> What is everyone else working on?
> I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
> Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
> Kathy


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

gloriam said:


> Love the color and the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac, that is going to be beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Kathy! now I have to start one for son-in-law. Weather is getting nicer now so wool is not so bad.



Katsch said:


> chrisjac, that is going to be beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

well I am in the middle of making 3 Christmas stockings for my sister with names, snowflakes, snowman, trees keeping me busy but fun to make


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is what I am working on. A poncho for my GD.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and so glad you are making it for yourself.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That is so pretty!



Bubba24 said:


> This is what I am working on. A poncho for my GD.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bubba24, very cute poncho. Love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> Beautiful yarn and so glad you are making it for yourself.


 :thumbup: me too. I hope it looks good when I try it on. I am working on the second sleeve. Then will sew up sides and sleeve seams. I will block and then add fringe. Not usually a fringe girl but love it on this pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love that yarn, have made a couple of cowls and it is divine! It will look sensational on you. Can't wait to see your picture wearing this lovely garment.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I keep telling myself that I am going to make a sweater for me, as it has never happened in all my years of knitting. Yours is inspiring! Maybe I will find a pattern today. It's rainy here today and the high is supposed to be 72 degrees, which is unreal for August in Virginia. I'm hoping to have a relaxing, laid-back day!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ms. Kathy, thank you for starting this delightful thread! Your project is beautiful and I am so enjoying seeing the great knitting everybody is posting. My project is with the softest yarn I have ever used, baby alpaca, and the biggest needles, US15.

Another Kathy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Just wanted to say what fun I've been having following this thread. Good to see actual pix of all the wonderful projects everyone is working so hard on. Inspiring! And Kathy, how nice of you to compliment almost everything that is getting posted. KP ROCKS! Thanks to everyone and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It looks lovely and your yarn has rich colours in it. I am knitting a short sleeved tee for myself and using Bristol Ashton yarn in an emerald green. It's a pleasure to knit and glides on my needles! Have a great day!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Just finished the sleeves last night. Now the sewing begins! This is the Christmas present for my daughter. Knitting with wool in the heat wave is a killer!
> Christine


This is going to be a very lovely Christmas gift for your daughter  She will love it. . . please make sure you post the finished sweater !

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a work of art. Even going slowly it appears to be worth the time spent on it.


inkie said:


> Sweater is going to be great! I am working on my third Holbrook. But it is not going very fast.. (a lót of work!)


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Love that yarn! It's looking great


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I love that yarn, have made a couple of cowls and it is divine! It will look sensational on you. Can't wait to see your picture wearing this lovely garment.


I was thinking of making the Bandana Cowl as I will have two skeins left but I love the back side of this knit and also thinking the linen stitch would look great with this yarn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beachkc or Kathy,
Looks lovely and so soft. I too have been enjoying this thread.
Kathy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Just wanted to say what fun I've been having following this thread. Good to see actual pix of all the wonderful projects everyone is working so hard on. Inspiring! And Kathy, how nice of you to compliment almost everything that is getting posted. KP ROCKS! Thanks to everyone and Happy Needling. jberg


 :thumbup: it is fun to see all the creations and inspiring.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That yarn looks lovely and is knitting up beautifully. The pattern looks like one I would love to knit. Love to see the finished garment. Thanks so much for sharing this project.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> What is everyone else working on?
> I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
> Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
> Kathy


Oh my goodness Katsch....your making something for YOURSELF!! No way....it looks beautiful. I cant wit to see it completed..love, love, love the color. Makes me want to go out and get some and make one for ME!.. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Oh my goodness Katsch....your making something for YOURSELF!! No way....it looks beautiful. I cant wit to see it completed..love, love, love the color. Makes me want to go out and get some and make one for ME!.. :thumbup:


Do it :thumbup: it is SCAREY because you never know how it will look especially if you are fluffy but I am doing it.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Really like the colours and look forward to seeing a pic with it on you. I love the design, right up my street. 

I am doing le Enveloppe, using Noro Silk Garden. I am recycling a stocking stitch cardigan which just did not suit me! Trying garter stitch with 2 alternating balls of the same yarn. Nothing too taxing but just love how the colours are springing forth.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! After visiting my son in Williamstown MA we took a special trip to Webs on the way to vacation in Cape Cod. My first fall project is the same sweater! I chose the coloration with more navy in it. How is the yarn working out for you? Do you like it? I cannot wait to start it!


----------



## cherryt (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm doing a KAL afghan from Creativebug. One square a week of different cable patterns.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your sweater is looking great Kathy, and I think the colors found in the yarn will be perfect for you!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Finnsbride said:


> This is a work of art. Even going slowly it appears to be worth the time spent on it.


I had in mind to give the Holbrook shawl to my friend for her birthday. Sent her a picture of my fairy, proud as I was, and guess what: she asked if it was "eucalipta", a witch in a Dutch cartoon!! LOL...A witch!! My dear fairy! Told her, out of revenge, she is not going to get anything knitted from me anymore..LOL.. She is lucky that my bad moods don't last long... I will finish it for her, but when she's going to say that it is a nice dishcloth.... you can hear her scream, ... promise... LOL (she is a nice lady, we tease eachother a lot, we know eachother for about 30 yrs and I am not easily offended..)


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Do it :thumbup: it is SCAREY because you never know how it will look especially if you are fluffy but I am doing it.


Kathy...whats your thoughts on doing this pattern with out the fringe on the bottom??? For some reason it worries me and seems like a small waste of fiber....frugal me coming out.. .

I just looked it up and it's more beautiful then I thought...great choice..

~Dianna~


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice. Did you finish your flowered bonnet?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> This is what I am working on. I still have to do the border, and hoping to get it into the county fair.


Oh, that's beautiful! Hope you win something! It is certainly deserving of a ribbon!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see it Kathy, love the colour.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Fresh off my needles as of last night..


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the colour look forward to see pic when you have finished


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good Kathy, I am currently working on the Skysong shawl in the spring issue of creative knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have three things on the needles at the moment. Photographed them with my iPad but can't figure out how to post the pictures. One is a red and black cartoon character Amigurumi my son requested for his buddy's 4 yr old son's birthday. He saw one but they didn't jump on it and it was gone when they went back for it. Little guy was crushed. So my son asked me to try to duplicate it. Found a pattern for a figure and modified it as much as I could to get the desired result. Overall it looks the same but came out larger than the original. Hope he's OK with it. Just have the face to finish. I'm also participating in the Interweave Kathleen's KAL with the sweater in the summer magazine. It's for my sister. Also have a baby sweater in moss stitch I'm working for our crisis pregnancy center. Pretty soon I must start on Christmas gifts!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally - someone who is working on more than 1 project. I was beginning to think that I was the only "unusual" one in our group.
I presently have 4 projects going; baby blanket, socks for me, afghan for a gs and a sweater for my future ggc!!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm working on the Columbine cardigan by Fiona Ellis. Just finished the back last night, about to start the left front. Using a very light Drops baby merino wool.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

MartiG said:


> I'm working on the Columbine cardigan by Fiona Ellis. Just finished the back last night, about to start the left front. Using a very light Drops baby merino wool.


Lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Tashi,
I love the colors too. Good recycling.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> Wow! After visiting my son in Williamstown MA we took a special trip to Webs on the way to vacation in Cape Cod. My first fall project is the same sweater! I chose the coloration with more navy in it. How is the yarn working out for you? Do you like it? I cannot wait to start it!


So far I am loving it but the true test is when it is finished and I try it on


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cherryt, looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

inkie said:


> I had in mind to give the Holbrook shawl to my friend for her birthday. Sent her a picture of my fairy, proud as I was, and guess what: she asked if it was "eucalipta", a witch in a Dutch cartoon!! LOL...A witch!! My dear fairy! Told her, out of revenge, she is not going to get anything knitted from me anymore..LOL.. She is lucky that my bad moods don't last long... I will finish it for her, but when she's going to say that it is a nice dishcloth.... you can hear her scream, ... promise... LOL (she is a nice lady, we tease eachother a lot, we know eachother for about 30 yrs and I am not easily offended..)


Haha :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Kathy...whats your thoughts on doing this pattern with out the fringe on the bottom??? For some reason it worries me and seems like a small waste of fiber....frugal me coming out.. .
> 
> I just looked it up and it's more beautiful then I thought...great choice..
> 
> ~Dianna~


Not sure I will post after I block and before I add fringe so you can see. It won't be until next week sometime. I am still in the Adirondacks getting ready right now to head out and won't be back until late. Craft fair which starts at 2 and goes until 9. Wish me luck!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cjustice said:


> Very nice. Did you finish your flowered bonnet?


Oh no embarrassing  I am making a bag with my flowers and it is in my WIP


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Kathy ~ Beautiful yarn and project. Enjoy!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> Can't wait to see it Kathy, love the colour.


Thanks buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute nanaof3


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Busy lady dlclose :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Martig


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love the yarn color and this is a one of a kind sweater with the fringe. Looking forward to seeing it on you.


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

These are so cute and I have an interest in knitting animal toys but have never taken the first step. I don't know the proper way to sew on the attachments. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty stuff I am working on baby stuff and a cover up.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm going to be working on Dreambird. I have to order my yarn today from Knit Picks. Here's a picture of my trial run using worsted weight. I'm doing some summer cleaning so I'm not knitting anything right now.
Everyone's projects are beautiful!


----------



## beverly246 (Jun 14, 2014)

I was looking at the elephant and thinking it was a bad sock. Couldn't figure the 2 smaller ones. Then I scrolled down and my question was answered. L
LOL at myswlf.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I knitted a sweater with Boboli before and love it. Yours looks gorgeous!

(I'm originally from Utica, NY, so I know the area you're from.)

Hazel


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Like yourself,I am also working on a cardigan for myself.. when one loses 87 lbs nothing (and I mean nothing) in the closet fits.. so have taken a break from the animal designs to work on a sweater for myself. Will post a pic when done.. xo


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love your sweater Kathy. I have yarn for a sweater for me, but until fall, AG doll clothes and socks are my projects. These socks are from yarn my 10 year old granddaughter and I dyed to her specifications at a yarn dying class we took together when she spent a week with me. She is now hooked on sock knitting too!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I love the colors you have chosen. By the way ,how is your sewing/knitting room coming along?? :?:


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> What is everyone else working on?
> I am excited to finish this sweater. I am working on the sleeves today. I am in the Adirondacks and it is a rainy day. I hope I love it on myself as much as I do on my needles. I took the advice from others here on KP and measured a couple of favorite outer garments I own and matched the measurements of this sweater to the other garments. The pattern is designed with a 10" ease. The pattern is titled "Clearwater" and the yarn is Berroco Boboli. The fringe is done with Berroco Boboli lace weight same color way. The color is called Rosehips.
> Have a great Thursday and show me what you are working on.
> Kathy


Ooooh, this is going to be very pretty! I love the color!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Cotton dishcloth, too hot to work on woollen mittens for Christmas.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I love how your yarn is working up.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Kathy, it looks like a fun knit...and I love the colorway!!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Finishing the Sugar Plum cowl with yarn I found at Tuesday Morning. Colours are more vibrant than photograph shows.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks beautiful. We need a picture when you get it finished.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Finishing the Sugar Plum cowl with yarn I found at Tuesday Morning. Colours are more vibrant than photograph shows.


I can just imagine the colors...looks beautiful...love the pattern..


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your finished project! Looks great so far..
I'm working on the "Tip toe through the Tulip" sock pattern and the "Xylophone" sweater pattern. 
I've finished one sock so far. Now on the second one. 
Just starting the sweater. Doing two projects at a time gives me a break between socks.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Katsch. Feels good to make something for yourself. Me I am working on Adamas shawl using juniper moon lace. Not for me


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

That looks like the same yarn I bought from knittinggranny in Canada. I am also knitting myself a sweater from it. I got tired of knitting just children's


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Looking forward to seeing your finished project! Looks great so far..
> I'm working on the "Tip toe through the Tulip" sock pattern and the "Xylophone" sweater pattern.
> I've finished one sock so far. Now on the second one.
> Just starting the sweater. Doing two projects at a time gives me a break between socks.


I have the yarn and the pattern for the Tiptoe through Tulip socks, not started yet. difficult?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks like my facoritecolors


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to add my Koala Brian/Briana . Poor thing is gendered conflicted and being blue has really messed with his/her mind. Needs ear attached along with nose plus we have lost an earring.


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Your sweater looks so pretty. I can't wait to see it finished! 

Working on socks for Hubby's *huge* feet. Doing toe-up (2 at a time), so I can try them on him as I go. Hopefully, I did the math right, since I could not find anything close to his size! :lol:


----------



## PearlGirl (May 30, 2012)

Your sweater is beautiful! I have been looking for a unique sweater pattern. Thank you for sharing. I'm sad to say that I'm on a knitting holiday because I've broken my right index finger.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Bubba24. Beautiful pattern. Can you direct us to the source? Yours is really looking nice.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Great jersey, can't wait to see it finished and please post a picture of you wearing it. Thanks for starting this topic, have really enjoyed seeing everyone's projects.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love your little sheep!



nanaof3 said:


> Fresh off my needles as of last night..


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got this great idea to take small balls and make a baby blanket well it turned out in ribbing and I got tired of working on it so a baby blanket is what it is a gonna be, I am picking up stitches around the blanket for a border. I've been working on it for a month, I have four blankets sold so I really just want it off my needles. that is what I'm doing lately is finishing up projects, ideas are a coming faster than my hands are a going.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Top of my Corkscrew hat. I still need a button for the flap.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's beautiful. Be sure to post a picture when it's done.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Everybody's project looks great! We are a very eclectic group across the world!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Love that yarn,the colors are suburb. Are your fairies having a good summer?


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Love that yarn,the colors are suburb. Are your fairies having a good summer?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Kathy, you are going to be a knock-out in this stunning sweater. Beautiful Yarn!

I use finished my favorite row in sock knitting .... arriving at 4-4-8 stitches and now 8 stitches on each of two needles, ready for Kitchener. I can hardly wait to try on this sock. Although I have always made socks on #2 DPNs needles and with 60 stitches, I read on Brainylady's blog that she has big feet and likes dense socks so knits on #1 DPNs and 72 stitches. She shared a pretty pattern with cables at http://brainylady.blogspot.com/sockpattern.htm

Since I'm working in a dark color, I chose to make my usual classic crew sock and follow her stitches and needles suggestion ... with cotton yarn. When I get the second sock completed, I plan to explore the new Cazadero Trail that goes from Boring, Oregon to Estacada, Oregon and the Clackamas River ... with my dog, Jimmy.

One of my other WIPs is the replacement of webbing on this chair; the webbing arrived in the mail and I looked at it and the chair and decided to only replace the broken webs ... as they break. Working so far.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

maureenb, your animals are pretty cute! They must put a smile on your face as they emerge.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> This is what I am working on presently!
> A butterfly thread doily done in cotton thread!


... exquisite!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

inkie said:


> Sweater is going to be great! I am working on my third Holbrook. But it is not going very fast.. (a lót of work!)


. . . . but a work of art!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> This is what I am working on. I still have to do the border, and hoping to get it into the county fair.


... if not this year, then by next year's fair for sure. Good Luck ... hope your beautiful work is recognized!


----------



## Vmarie (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my Gosh! How beautiful!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

LEE1313, beautiful caplette and beautiful idea, your gift.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

We are already on page 11 and I wrote back about only a few but ALL have my admiration. Thanks to all for sharing and Kathy, thanks for starting the thread. I will surely bookmark this thread!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's going to be beautiful! Love the color combo and how it's looking on the needles.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Love the colors in your sweater and the carefree pattern It will look great on you! Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as the difficulty of the Tulip sock for me:
For the heel I wrote every row down stating how many stitches of each color. that worked for me.

Also, I learned to not pull my changes of color too tight .
This pattern gives some good advice. Have fun.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

love your sweater very nice.. u sure do lots of traveling don't u?? is it for work or fun???


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Islandgirl81, your Dreambird shawl will be gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Like yourself,I am also working on a cardigan for myself.. when one loses 87 lbs nothing (and I mean nothing) in the closet fits.. so have taken a break from the animal designs to work on a sweater for myself. Will post a pic when done.. xo


Congrats on the 87 lbs, I am impressed. Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Love your sweater Kathy. I have yarn for a sweater for me, but until fall, AG doll clothes and socks are my projects. These socks are from yarn my 10 year old granddaughter and I dyed to her specifications at a yarn dying class we took together when she spent a week with me. She is now hooked on sock knitting too!


Great looking socks and how special that you and your GD share knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I love the colors you have chosen. By the way ,how is your sewing/knitting room coming along?? :?:


Slowly, I am not home enough to finish it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jadancey, looking good


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice cowl pheonas


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

PearlGirl said:


> Your sweater is beautiful! I have been looking for a unique sweater pattern. Thank you for sharing. I'm sad to say that I'm on a knitting holiday because I've broken my right index finger.


Aww, get better soon your knitting needles are calling


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Abcdef said:


> Great jersey, can't wait to see it finished and please post a picture of you wearing it. Thanks for starting this topic, have really enjoyed seeing everyone's projects.


Me too, it has been fun.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jennifer57 said:


> I got this great idea to take small balls and make a baby blanket well it turned out in ribbing and I got tired of working on it so a baby blanket is what it is a gonna be, I am picking up stitches around the blanket for a border. I've been working on it for a month, I have four blankets sold so I really just want it off my needles. that is what I'm doing lately is finishing up projects, ideas are a coming faster than my hands are a going.


I can understand about the ideas faster than your hands can knit.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Imalulu, cute hat


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lee Carlson said:


> Love that yarn,the colors are suburb. Are your fairies having a good summer?


I sold a couple at the craft fairs.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice sock seedstitch! Your trip sounds wonderful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> We are already on page 11 and I wrote back about only a few but ALL have my admiration. Thanks to all for sharing and Kathy, thanks for starting the thread. I will surely bookmark this thread!


 :thumbup: I have enjoyed it as well


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

love looking at all the pics and wonderful knitting


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

piggysue said:


> love your sweater very nice.. u sure do lots of traveling don't u?? is it for work or fun???


Both  
I have been working while here in the Adirondacks, craft fairs.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Love the colors in your sweater and the carefree pattern It will look great on you! Enjoy!


Thank you buddy!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Love this thread u started. It's worth bookmarking. I am working on a prayer shawl and socks. I only have a kindle and Don't know how to send pics.not even sure it can be done.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

all the knitting are so beautiful...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love what you are knitting and yarn colors!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

This is my current project

Baby Cardigan (round neck version)
Just started the 2nd sleeve, then need to add the neck & button bands.










Pattern is from Sirdar Book 239 which is currently out of print. (I bought mine off ebay)


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful colors! And BTW I like your avatar! It always makes me smile!


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Not knitting, but this is what I am busy with at the moment. Reversible afghan in chunky yarn, very heavy to handle so I cab only do a few rows at a time, but so worth it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BobzMum, that sure looks like fun and with so many different stitches sure to keep boredom at bay.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gwalkstan said:


> Beautiful colors! And BTW I like your avatar! It always makes me smile!


Thank you!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

It's going to be great. The color is wonderful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Seaming my sweater. I do believe it is a version of the Mattress Stitch. I am sure if I am wrong someone will correct me


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Exciting to see the step by step. You will be showing us complete in no time. Love the colors.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice Work--you are a fast knitter!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Finished a baby bibb and making a sweater for a gift. Just finished a pair ankle socks too. I made them too small so they are going to be a gift now. 

Your colors are brilliant. Looks like you are going to have a very comfy sweater!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee Kathy you sure are a busy girl. Sweater looks lovely and hope to see it in person soon.
Can't post pictures of what I am making right now. Do not want to give it away.


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Kathy...I am working on 3 projects at the moment. The Girly Top is taking some time as I am knitting it on #3 needles...calculated my stitches so far and they are around 15,000 :shock: and I am not quite halfway to the armhole, but I like the look and the feel of the yarn. Will post when finished. Also a ear warmer for a baseball hat...if it turns out OK...all my men will get one for winter. Sorry, no pics of that yet, but it is a Ravelry pattern. And finally "Teddy in a Tin"...just a few things to finish, but it is so cute. I never realized that tiny things are hard to knit. KNIT ON!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Gee Kathy you sure are a busy girl. Sweater looks lovely and hope to see it in person soon.
> Can't post pictures of what I am making right now. Do not want to give it away.


oh, a secret I love a secret ;-)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Saundra,
Nice to hear from you. Are you home at this time? your projects are looking good and what a cute teddy.
Kathy


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, Kathy, we are home until January and then back to the boat, which is in Guatemala. From there a stop off in the Bay Islands and then on to Panama and the San Blas Islands. I will prepare better next trip for my knitting and make sure I have plenty of projects with the correct needles and yarn. Hope you have a great summer and wait to see more from you here on KP.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Found the right buttons and waiting for them to arrive. The sweater is blocked and looks good. I am going to weave in ends this weekend and do something with the neck especially across the back as it looks unfinished to me, maybe crochet reverse sc stitch.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

I have never heard of Bobolink, but I love the way it works up, especially in that color. Very autumny  by the way, I absolutely adoooree your profile picture!  can't wait to see your finished project!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I have never heard of Bobolink, but I love the way it works up, especially in that color. Very autumny  by the way, I absolutely adoooree your profile picture!  can't wait to see your finished project!


 :thumbup: I have the buttons they arrived today. I should be able to finish it this weekend. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Kathy...whats your thoughts on doing this pattern with out the fringe on the bottom??? For some reason it worries me and seems like a small waste of fiber....frugal me coming out.. .
> 
> I just looked it up and it's more beautiful then I thought...great choice..
> 
> ~Dianna~


nanaof3, here is a picture of the sweater which has been blocked, buttons added and a row of sc around entire sweater as I thought it looked unfinished. I mentioned I would take pictures before adding fringe so you could see. I think I will get to the fringe tomorrow.
PS I love it but I am afraid I made it too big. I measured two garments I own and tried to get close to those measurements. This is the XL but I really think I could have made the Medium. This may end up on KP in classified section. I will have to make another as I really love it.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the photo with out the fringe..it looks awesome with out..great job!  :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

The colors will look great on you--you have done a nice job knitting the sweater. Great pattern, too!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Great job, Kathy. That's a lot of stitches. I love wearing baggy sweaters. Jazzy buttons!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adding the fringe...
Loving the fringe


----------

